

Official Common Lisp Standard from ANSI - auvi
http://webstore.ansi.org/RecordDetail.aspx?sku=ANSI+INCITS+226-1994+(R2004)

======
informatimago
[http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/HyperSpec/Front/](http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/HyperSpec/Front/)
has the same contents and is both machine and human readable, vs. a pdf
containing a bad scan of a printed document, unless they've changed that
recently?

